# New Zealand Spitfire...



## v2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Supermarine Spitfire PV270 Restoration:
ITL Aviation Aircraft


----------



## ParkDeereMunroCOBBER (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome, its good to know we will have a spitfire in the air in NZ, to replace sir Tim Wallis's one that went to Australia


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 14, 2007)

... and we thank you!


----------



## ndicki (Mar 16, 2007)

That MkVIII/IX of Bobby Gibbs's looks fantastic!


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Mar 16, 2007)

lol the second one is actually a Mk.XVI .... just a SpitIX with an American built RR 66, known as the Merlin 266. 

After reading that restoration article, i wonder. Spit IX pilots complained about the range. Why didn't they just stick rear 29 Imp. Gallon fuel tanks in the back? They did that for the Mk.V to increase range during ferry flights, but since the Mk. IX had an even worse range, why didn't they leave the small tank back there? 

The 75 gallon tank was too heavy, i know that.


----------

